# Movie of the 90's- Round 1; Category 8



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

The 4 films with the most votes pass through to the next round. Choose as many films as you like. Polls stay open for 2 days.

Vote Away.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2010)

Okay who voted for Enemy of the State? Get your ass out here now


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

It's my tournament and I'll vote for what I like.


----------



## Chee (Apr 15, 2010)

I voted for Austin Powers instead of Goldeneye.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2010)

Hmm Goldeneye, Apollo or Powers...hmm I think i'll go with Apollo 13


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 15, 2010)

GoldenEye.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2010)

Fargo is the only above average movie on this list.


----------



## ez (Apr 16, 2010)

Last of the Mohicans

ahaha i'm surprised people remember this! voting for it since it's a childhood fave.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2010)

Either Last of the Mohicans or Goldeneye were my fave.

Gotta love Daniel Day Lewis when he didn't look so crazy.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 16, 2010)

Austin Powers! Hands down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Okay who voted for Enemy of the State? Get your ass out here now


 I voed it. Fargo is overrated.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 16, 2010)

These are B-movies for me.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 16, 2010)

Austin Powers!! It was one of the funniest movies of the 90s.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> These are B-movies for me.



Goldeneye/Apollo 13/Last of the Mohicans/Fargo are B-movies? What are you the Orson Welles of our time?


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 17, 2010)

The World said:


> Goldeneye/Apollo 13/Last of the Mohicans/Fargo are B-movies? What are you the Orson Welles of our time?



No I just think they're not that good compared to the other movies contesting in the polls. It's my opinion and I do what I want with it. 

Goldeneye is not my style. Last of the Mohicans never got me interested enough to finish watching it. Apollo 13 was definitely ok, but nothing more. 
I can't judge Fargo though as I never heard about it.


----------



## ez (Apr 17, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> These are B-movies for me.



Last of the Mohicans  
GoldenEye   
Apollo 13  


try again.


----------



## Mellie (Apr 17, 2010)

GoldenEye                                           .


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 17, 2010)

Last of the Mohicans and GoldenEye.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2010)

Why is Philadelphia so low?  Is it the homophobic undertone?


----------



## Lamb (Apr 17, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why is Philadelphia so low?  Is it the homophobic undertone?



I didn't vote for it because, even though it's the most accessible piece of queer cinema from the 90s, it is also the weakest. As a movie it's also a little bland and cliche for my tastes.

That being said, I do think it's probably better than most of the films in this abominable list.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2010)

> Why is Philadelphia so low? Is it the homophobic undertone?



Personally I found it incredibly ignorant and simplistic.

Noone mentioned Deep Impact? Someone atleast make a sex joke or something!!


----------



## Lamb (Apr 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Personally I found it incredibly ignorant and simplistic.
> 
> Noone mentioned Deep Impact? Someone atleast make a sex joke or something!!



I don't even know how that film got in the list, let alone 9 votes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh its pretty average for sure, I honestly don't understand what the likes of this is doing here either. But hey Enemy of the State made it and thats one of the worst movie experiences I've had.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm disappointed at the lack of support for Last of the Mohicans, which is one of my favorite movies. Unfortunately I can't say I'm surprised, though - I figured that was always going to be a longshot. I am a little surprised that Apollo 13 didn't get more support - that was both a big hit and a very good movie. I've never seen Enemy of the State, so can't comment on that.



> I don't even know how that film got in the list, let alone 9 votes.



My experience with Deep Impact (at least if my Mom and a couple of other fans I've known are any indication) is that those who love it REALLY love it, so I'm not surprised that there were enough hardcore fans to get it on the list. I didn't expect it to go any further, though, and it didn't.


----------

